# '61 Bel Aire



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

One of my favorite cars, a 1961 Chevy BelAire


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice! When I show it to my husband he will drool on the tablet! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Big Sigh...takes me back to a great time in my life...my late teens early 20's.


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

I was 16 in '61 and used to haunt the car dealers when the new cars came out every fall Now they all look alike and come out whenever It was a really big deal every year!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Big Sigh...takes me back to a great time in my life...my late teens early 20's.


Great time in my first year too. I'm a child of the 60's. My first car was a Olds dynamic 88. It was born in the same year I was, 1960.


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

just said:


> Great time in my first year too. I'm a child of the 60's. My first car was a Olds dynamic 88. It was born in the same year I was, 1960.


In '62 my Dad had an 1960 Olds 88 hardtop He let me drive it a bit I loved that car! 1960 was a great year for GM cars the Buick was a piece of sculpture The Olds was classy, the Caddy lost it's big fins and had nice little ones The Chevy was not as outrageous as the '59 but not as nice as the '61 IMO,Pontiac was a lot like the Olds all of them were great looking cars.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I had a Pontiac Catalina. It was SOOOOO BIG! I don't know how I ever was able to drive it.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

In my twenties I was blessed enough to have a pristine 1968 Buick Electra 225. An amazing car! Missed it so much that in 2002 I bought an 1984 version! Still amazing after all those years! It was sacrificed to the RV lifestyle, couldn't tow it behind the rig. :unhappy:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

We could sit 4 in the front and 4 in the back of the Olds.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Only want to say... great painting! >.<

No car for me right now (?


----------

